

Ask HN: review my app idea: easily get comments on wires/designs - petervandijck

My idea is this: an app that lets you get comments on your documents (I'm thinking wireframes/designs). Works like this:<p>1. Email a PDF to us.<p>2. We email you back a url and a password.<p>3. Go to the url, enter password and your name (no signup). Then you get a page where you see all the pages in the pdf as large images (1 image per page), and you can leave comments on the images (ajaxy, like leaving notes on a Flickr image).<p>4. Email the url+password to your team, and get their comments too.<p>Thaz it. The purpose of this is to make it easier to get comments on a set of wireframes or designs. Right now, we tend to email the pdf to the team, then get emails back with comments. But there's no easy way to point to one piece of the image and say something about that (we fix that with the ajaxy commenting on the image). It's also hard to get all comments in one place, they tend to be dispersed in email threads (we fix that with having it online).<p>Thoughts? Should I build this? Would you use it? Is this minimum and viable enough, or should I add/remove stuff?
======
petervandijck
Basic version would be free, if people like it I could easily make a more
company-friendly version for pay, later.

